# CLUTCH ?



## AlwaysHolstered22 (Jan 31, 2011)

I just got 29.5 laws and was wondering what secondary spring to use. Problem is i still use the stock tires and rims just as much as the mud wheels, so is there any setup from epi that would work for both? Thanks for the input


----------



## Easley B (Feb 2, 2011)

I just put 31 outlaws on the brute wat epi clutch springs do I need to get


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

There is a whole section on clutching in the Kawisaki section, but u can't have both clutch springs and switch back and forth unless tires are around same weight


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep if y'all both have brutes just go look in kawi section... If not post in the corresponding section


----------

